# Ride Concepts Wildcat Flat Pedal Shoe...Pics And Initial Thoughts



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

I just got the Wildcat's 2 weeks ago. 1 ride so far. Broke them in for the first week indoors just walking in them. After 1 ride I'm impressed. I've been on Five Ten Low Impacts for years, and own 4 pair of them ( original Five Ten ) but ever since Adidas took over, the Low Impacts have gone way down hill so I've steered clear of Five Ten. These are my first "high top" version of mtb shoes. Felt a wee bit weird at first, but I think they will be fine once I get used to that feature. I'm using Hope F20 flat pedals and the grip was good. Still have to see if that grip will be as good as the Impacts. More riding will determine that.

When I first put the shoes on, they felt a bit "clunky", but after walking around the house for 30 minutes, they started loosening up and felt better. Each day wearing them around the house after work and into the evening, they became even more comfortable. RC was very easy to talk to via email as I was trying to make my decision on the Wildcat's and ultimately that made my decision easier. I've got my eye on the Powerline's next, but they won't be available for another couple of months.

Click on the pics for full resolution.


----------



## PJJ205 (Aug 9, 2018)

Nice! Thanks for the review. Pretty sure that these will be my next shoe, hopefully within the next few months.


----------



## ToYZiLLa (Feb 4, 2019)

I picked up a set of RC Livewires for my son and I at Sea Otter. They came with the $60 sliders for free. I have not had a ride with them yet, but I have been breaking them in by walking around the house as well. Great build and very comfortable. Can't wait to try them out on the trail.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

how wide is the toe box? i've been eye'ing RC shoes but i have wide feet and usually the fiveten impacts have a wide toe box which fits my feet.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

They do look a little 'clunky'... it's just the high top thing. I do like the idea of some ankle protection but not sure I would like the extra weight (weight weenie here) and the feel around my pivoting ankle. My new fav is the Bontrager flatline.. super lightweight and nice fit !


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

useport80 said:


> how wide is the toe box? i've been eye'ing RC shoes but i have wide feet and usually the fiveten impacts have a wide toe box which fits my feet.


Here's a picture of my Low Impact next to the Wildcat. Not quite as wide as the Impact, but it's still plenty wide and my feet don't feel cramped or squished at all. And to be fair, my Impacts are probably at least 5 years old and have many more miles on them than the Wildcat's. In time they will more than likely "fill out". I'm very happy and pleased with them at this point.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

splitendz said:


> They do look a little 'clunky'... it's just the high top thing. I do like the idea of some ankle protection but not sure I would like the extra weight (weight weenie here) and the feel around my pivoting ankle. My new fav is the Bontrager flatline.. super lightweight and nice fit !


Maybe "clunky" wasn't the right choice of word, afterall, they are brand new. My Impacts when new looked the same way. In time these will "fill out" I'm sure. As far as weight goes, these are not as "weighty" as the Impacts. But still a solid shoe minus some ounces compared to the Impact. I love the Impacts and the solid feel they give me. I'll take a few more ounces to have a shoe that gives me that felling. To bad Adidas killed the Impact as I know it. I bought 3 pair of the Impacts over the last year and a half, all size 11 like the 4 pair I already own. Not 1 pair fit me. I couldn't even get my foot in them. And I sized up to an 11.5 on the third pair thinking that might work. Not a chance. All 3 were sold immediately on Pinkbike.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

The upcoming Powerline (June) is really light and features D3O ankle protection with the asymmetrical collar.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

2wheelrevolution said:


> The upcoming Powerline (June) is really light and features D3O ankle protection with the asymmetrical collar.


This is the shoe I am interested in. I am curious how it is for a pedaller, how it feels on your feet compared to maybe their Hellion or freerider pro


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

It's a superb shoe for pedaling all day. A little roomier of a fit than the Hellion, with a deeper heel pocket. It's really lightweight for how protective it is. Welded upper is super durable. The softer rubber compound makes for a bit more feel on the pedal than the Hellion. It's not quite as stiff but still plenty so for riding all day.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

2wheelrevolution said:


> It's a superb shoe for pedaling all day. A little roomier of a fit than the Hellion, with a deeper heel pocket. It's really lightweight for how protective it is. Welded upper is super durable. The softer rubber compound makes for a bit more feel on the pedal than the Hellion. It's not quite as stiff but still plenty so for riding all day.


ok, have to ask, how do you know all of this?


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

I've spent a lot of time in both shoes.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

2wheelrevolution said:


> I've spent a lot of time in both shoes.


When are the PowerLines going to be available? I have my eye on those red ones


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Cody from RC told me the Powerline will be available in June.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I just got a pair of Wildcats last week, got a couple short rides and one epic, love these shoes, BUT I had to modify them to remove a pressure point: The upper most metal eyelets on the inside were pressing on my ankle, caused a bruise, so I pried it out of the shoe and all is good in the world. 

I only lace mine to second to last hole, leaving the holes without eyelets empty, this works well because the velcro strap is excellent for heel retention.

Past shoes used: pretty much everything from Five Ten, Shimano, Teva, Specialized. Five Ten is garbage, soak up sweat, weigh a ton, high failure rate. Specialized suffers similarly high failure rates. Teva was a good shoe in the day (RC got their molds), Shimano ain;t bad, but the soles are way to flexy and the toe box is not that protective.

So far I'd say these shoes are on par with the burliest Five Ten Impact, perhaps not quite as sticky, construction is solid, good breathability, low weight for the build, big protective toe box.

I also like that RC is local to me


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I don't have the Wildcats but I did pull the trigger on the Hellion and have two rides on them so far.

Past shoes I have used:


Impact Low - old school Marzocchi branded, just gave up the ghost finally
Freerider VXi - two pairs, rubber punched through from pedals and caused separation from mid-sole, pretty good aside from that
Teva Links - didn't get on at all with these, might have been compound pedals at the time
New Impact Low - yuck, felt like a moon boot, sold
New Freerider VXi - too bulky, returned
Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL - current boo, on the Shoe Goop phase of life currently, about to be kicked to the curb

Trail Cross are beat down so I have been looking around at various options - get another set of Trail Cross, other 5.10 (meh), something else.

After looking at Afton, RC, etc I pulled the trigger on the Hellion and have two rides on them from this past weekend.

I have a wide forefoot and a really high instep/arch so I'm always weary of fit.

Hellion is true to size in length and the width is fine, just right actually.

The Hellion is very comfortable and is very stiff in the outsole - stiffer than the other shoes I have used in the past.

First ride on Friday I was aware of them feeling different in terms of stiffness compared to what I was used to...not bad different just different different if you catch my drift.

Second ride yesterday I didn't really think about it other than feeling like the stiffness translated really well to being able to put the hammer down on the uphill (long ones or short punchy ones), rolling through gnar, and blasting downhill.

The concern for most people I think is a combination of good flat pedal shoes being spendy and the risk of not being sticky enough or holding up to use.

So far I can say that if I'm just pedaling along I can easily move my foot around on my pedals (Deity Bladerunner).

As soon as I start to pedal more vigorously while seated, pedal while standing, or hauling the mail down hill I'm planted and hooked up but can still move around as needed.

I have a set of Chromag Scarabs and Canfield Crampons and I would expect that the Scarabs will grip like a mofo.

The Crampons I'm not sure about since the Hellion is so stiff - might be fine or the shoe might not be flexible enough to work with the shape.

Sorry for the longer post here.

I don't mind paying for some good flat pedal shoes but I'm not so keen on coughing up a bunch of $$$ for good rubber and a crummy overall shoe that is not durable and gives up the ghost well before they should given the cost involved.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

@Nurse_Ben just got a set of these and wore them during a ride recently. Seemed to really like them, they looked good and he said they were comfy. Still needed to be broken but otherwise were good. He did say that lacing all the way up did cause some irritation issues for him on the very last lace hole, but that was easily remedied by taking that lace out. Apparently the laces are SUPER long on them.

I currently am running a pair of Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL and love them. They are showing a bit of wear on the sides but no delamination or anything. Once they do get worn out I will go with RC as they are a local company to me.


----------



## Gobike200 (May 14, 2016)

How's the ankle support?? Coming off a bad dislocated ankle wanting to pull the trigger on these


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I've had mine about a month now and been riding in a variety if conditions so I feel like I can comment. I'm coming from riding in Vans for the last 2 years (before that I was pretty much exclusively on clipless), so bear in mind that I don't have a lot of experience with other flat pedal bike shoes.

I have low volume feet but need a wider toe box due to a neuroma. I bought the Wildcats in a women's size 7, which felt more comfortable to me than the 5.10 Freeriders that I tried on at the same time (the Freeriders felt shorter and wider). It took a couple of rides and a bit of walking around in the Wildcats to break them in. Like Ben, I don't lace them all the way to the top eyelet as I found it irritated a spot on my right ankle. The left one was fine though, so I think this depends on your foot shape. I didn't take the top eyelets out, I just don't use them. The combination of ankle padding, the lacing and the velcro strap means I can dial in the fit nicely and my heels stay tightly gripped. I wouldn't say the extra height is as supportive as something like a hiking boot, but the Wildcats feel solid and the extra ankle padding means I get less grit in my shoes. 

So far I've ridden these in loose dirt, sand, rock, creek crossings, forest duff, snow, a bit of mud, really everything except pouring rain. On the bike the grip is great (like Vans when they are new) and the hexagon design sits nicely around the pins on my Race Face Chester pedals. I have to pick up my feet in order to move them around, even when they're wet. The soles are really stiff which means my feet are way less fatigued after long rides with lots of chunk or jumping. Off the bike the grip on the trail is adequate, but not hiking shoe level (kind of a moot point - if I'm hiking that much I made a terrible trail choice). The Wildcats are definitely burly and provide lots of protection from trail debris. They are warmer than my Vans were which is a plus for me as I tend to run cold, but for others this may be a disadvantage. Overall I'm very happy with them and would buy them again.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

FYI- Jenson USA has the Ride Concept shoes on sale.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

i generally have wide feet, and usually do a 1/2 size UP on shoes that aren't built specifically for wide feet. most of my shoes are 9.5-10.

i just got size 10 livewire shoes and they feet very very snug in the toe box area even with thin socks. and i even re-laced the shoes and skipped the very first pair of shoe string holes at the toes.

do you guys know if the livewire's stretch significantly? im wondering if i should start wearing them and allow them to stretch.

i'd love to try a 10.5, but they dont make 1/2 sizes, and i fear a size 11 might be too big in length, and only provide minimal width gains.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

It won't stretch. Half sizes of the Livewire are slated later in the season. Or the upcoming Powerline (available in half sizes) has a bit of a roomier toe box.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

I have a pair of Wildcats that fits well, is comfy walking and on the bike but after about 40 min the soles get painful and the balls of my feet start to fall asleep. I want to like thses shoes but they maybe just too stiff for me

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mebaru (Jun 5, 2017)

I am going to get a Powerline shoes, they're available now. Any one can comment on sizing? My regular is US11, I don't want a snug feel because when I ride in mud and rain I wear waterproof socks which all quite thick. I was thinking to buy 11.5.

Currently my favorite riding shoes are Adidas Terrex Cross Protect, which are similar to Powerline. They aren't snug and US11 has perfect fit for me.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Update: RC Wildcats

Good durability, uppers are solid, outsole showing minimal wear, never stretched out appreciabely, BUT they have softened up a lot, they are no stiffer than my Shimano GR9, which would not be problem expect they have started making my arch sore.

I think it's a combination of the soft thick midsole and the velcro strap over the instep.

I swapped to my well work Shimanos and the pain resolved immediately, so I ordered some new shoes, 2F0 2.0


----------

